# EJARI system | Has someone recently used it?



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello All,

While requesting for an offer letter and a quotation for rent, I was told today by a registered broker that the Ejari system is not being practiced these days and he will get the original tenancy contract attested by the Ejari but not through the online system but via a verification stamp and signature.

Has anyone used the system recently or heard of any such rumor?

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

he is trying to mislead you. People on this forum have got it done recently and that too the proper online thing.
And the registration is not an attestation - everything is online in Dubai, so you will have to go to a typing centre


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

we just signed a contract and our agent advised us to register with ejari so we will definitely do that since everything i have read advises to register.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Received further information on this, so I thought I should share.

It turns out that my agent wasn't trying to mislead me. Once the property is registered in RERA system, the tenant can not get the tenancy contract registered. It has to be done by the landlord.

And regarding the online system, he informed me that yes ofcourse he will be applying for the registration process online like everyone else has done. BUT, these days the ejari system is returning an error. The RERA asks to print that error and stamp your original contract testifying that the contract is registered.

You will also get the registration number, through which you can print your ejari certificate later on once the system comes back up again.

I will share further, once I get the actual contract back in my hands.

PS: This is very recent information, as in I am talking literally about these days.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

For reference, have a look at the double asterik note at the end of the page:

(** Tenants will be allowed to register their contracts’ details only if the property is not registered already in Ejari system by leasor.)


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

I am not being able to post URLs to other sites, as I haven't made 4 posts yet.


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

we've recently registered ours (typing centre behind the land dept). Did so on our behalf and that of our landlord. No problem at all. Everything is electronically held now, so you won't get an attested (stamped or sealed) contract, but the electronic version is fine for DEWA etc etc. 

Its easy - costs about 160 AED from memory.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

this EJARI system could prevend scams no ? (read about it in the forum about these scams)


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

here is a link to a list of typing centres where the tenancy contract can be registered:

:: Registration of Tenancy Certificates ::

I believe many of them will do it via email as long as you can send them the documents.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if its in the list, but you can also get it done at the DNRD office in Al Jaffiliya. Takes about a total of 5 mins IF all documents are there


----------



## sharuque (Dec 6, 2012)

nop


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

*Agent rage..*

Just wondering what the deal is with Ejari. The website says its the landlords responsibility, but tenants seem to accept it too? I found a post via google that basically says that if the landlord chooses not to do it or pay, it then falls to the tenant...cos that sounds fair! The Ejari website seems a bit vague on the actual rules.

I signed to an apartment and moved in about 2.5 months ago and at that point there was no mention of Ejari at all, nor on the written agreement. I have just received an email from the agent demanding 200dhs Ejari fee plus an additional 200 dhs 'service charge' (which on query turns out to be an agent fee for doing this registration...wtf?!!)
Can they do this?

The whole rental process seems to be a complete money making scam and against the tenants (don't even get me started on the rent "commission"  )

Rant over..for now.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Ejari charges AED 195 for registration and fee falls on the tenant as for the service charge even if the agent is not the one doing the ejari the landlord is also allowed to charge a fee for get the ejari done. 
Just out of curiosity, what makes you think the rental process is a money making scam?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Though the LL is "supposed" to have the responsibility for it, in practice the Ejari attestation is more for the tenant's benefit so you might as well get done with it. If the Ejari registration is not done, the LL doesn't lose anything, while you might not be able to sponsor your family and a host of other issues.
The fee is only 195 Dhs and takes 5-10 mins (apart from the actual trek to the registration centre - there is one inside the DNRD office in Al Jaffiliya, apart from the centres in Deira).


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Yup. Best solution is to do it urself. Many typing centers around dubai do it.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Seem to be reading some mixed information regarding documents required to get the Ejari registration done if you are a tenant.

Is a copy of the title deed required if you are a tenant? My understanding is this document is only required if the owner is registering the contract

The list I have of required documents for a tenant to register are:


Copy of tennancy contract
Owner's passport copy
Tenant passport/visa copy
DEWA contract number

Can someone confirm that this is correct? I don't want to go to the typing center and be told I am missing documents.

Thanks...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Seem to be reading some mixed information regarding documents required to get the Ejari registration done if you are a tenant.
> 
> Is a copy of the title deed required if you are a tenant? My understanding is this document is only required if the owner is registering the contract
> 
> ...


I was asked for a copy of the title deed when I tried to register my rental contract. They probably need the title deed to match it with the landlord's details, that way you can tell if the place is being sublet? Just speculating but I definitely had to provide a copy of the title deed too.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Pam. I have a copy of the application for Title Deed (maybe because it was a brand new building and had not been issued). I will be right next to the typing center today, so maybe I will stop in and see if I get lucky with what I have.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If it is a building that is not in a freehold area, an "affection plan" may work as well


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Thanks Pam. I have a copy of the application for Title Deed (maybe because it was a brand new building and had not been issued). I will be right next to the typing center today, so maybe I will stop in and see if I get lucky with what I have.


Do let us know the outcome. I'm finding my landlord is too lazy to register even after several reminders. I want to know if I can do this on my own. 

Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

w_man said:


> Do let us know the outcome. I'm finding my landlord is too lazy to register even after several reminders. I want to know if I can do this on my own.
> 
> Thanks.


I was able to register with the documents I listed above. I do have a copy of the Initial Contract of Sale from Emaar to the landlord and a copy of the Application for Title Deed registration. But he did not really show much interest, his main concerns seemed to be the Contract and DEWA (because those are the documents they upload). The guy was amazingly disinterested in the entire process

Fairly painless for having to waste time and money doing something completely pointless. I went to the typing center in the Hyatt Regency Galleria building


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello All, 
So, I did my lease signing this week and here's what I found: 
1. Lease signed, Ejari registration not done by my agent or landlord's agent (because both agents feel that the other needs to do it). 
2. I did my DEWA registration and got that sorted. 2000Dhs deposit. 
3. Went to sort out my Ejari cert myself
If I would have waited for the agents or landlord, it would have taken longer. So, per what Charles.K says, the tenant normally gets stuck with it unless it's a managed property.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

A quick FYI - As per fcjb1970 - I also went to the Hyatt Regency typing center and got my tenancy contract Ejari'd. Only asked to see my tenancy contract and dewa bill - that's all they need to scan into their system. They asked to see my passport/visa page copy and emirates ID.

They don't care for the title deed - when they search for your property in their system, the owner's name/info comes up automatically.

It's 195aed including some knowledge fees and typing center fees.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a tenancy contract, which has been doing for 3 months. I also have a residency visa and all the other paraphernalia. I do not have an EJARI registration, because the real estate agent has not arranged it. Please tell me what it actually is, and why do I need it?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

flaminglamborghini said:


> I have a tenancy contract, which has been doing for 3 months. I also have a residency visa and all the other paraphernalia. I do not have an EJARI registration, because the real estate agent has not arranged it. Please tell me what it actually is, and why do I need it?


A tenancy contract has to be registered with the rental regulatory body. Generally speaking if you ever need RERA's or rental committee's assistance with disputes over your tenancy agreement with the landlord, the registration comes in handy. Also, I am told that some government services are requiring your tenancy contract to be registered in some cases eg: resident visa renewal, sponsoring spouse, child etc. 

The cost isn't very high, It's in tenant's best interest to have the contract registered so I wouldn't expect the landlord or the agent to go out of their way to do this - just go ahead and get it registered yourself.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> A tenancy contract has to be registered with the rental regulatory body. Generally speaking if you ever need RERA's or rental committee's assistance with disputes over your tenancy agreement with the landlord, the registration comes in handy. Also, I am told that some government services are requiring your tenancy contract to be registered in some cases eg: resident visa renewal, sponsoring spouse, child etc.
> 
> The cost isn't very high, It's in tenant's best interest to have the contract registered so I wouldn't expect the landlord or the agent to go out of their way to do this - just go ahead and get it registered yourself.


my husband required ejari registration in order to apply for my residence visa back in December. and it is very easy to do using a typing centre. don't wait for landlord to do it as they more than likely will not.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

The real estate agent, Smith and Ken, misled me and said I was not able to do it myself. Not only that, they told me the cost was AED260, which is also untrue. I paid them back in FEB, and am still waiting for the registration. 
Warning: do not use SMITH and KEN !


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually most agents are misleading when it comes to this and many will charge you 500 dhs for the pleasure of registering your contract with Ejari - luckily my agent told me to go and do it myself. I did - 10 mins in the typing centre in the Mazaya centre, 195 dhs - done.

You now need your tenancy contract Ejari registered to get DU or Etisalat connections done.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

You can definitely register your lease with Ejari yourself. There's a list of all the places you can go on the RERA website. Or you can also find it here: Registering Your Tenancy Contract with Ejari - paynocommission.com :ranger:

Do not let anyone charge you more than 195 dhs. Our leasing office tried to charge 400 dhs but I went to Emirates Post Office to do it myself. Took less than 10 minutes. Crazy how people will try to rip you off just because.


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Yup ... I went to FixIt Express at Knowledge city and they sorted it out in 15 mins....


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

CrowdedHouse said:


> You can definitely register your lease with Ejari yourself. There's a list of all the places you can go on the RERA website. Or you can also find it here: Registering Your Tenancy Contract with Ejari - paynocommission.com :ranger:
> 
> Do not let anyone charge you more than 195 dhs. Our leasing office tried to charge 400 dhs but I went to Emirates Post Office to do it myself. Took less than 10 minutes. Crazy how people will try to rip you off just because.


If someone is doing it for you they certainly have the right to be paid something for their effort. As long as you know the real cost and what their surcharge is. From my perspective if someone offered to do it for me for AED 260 (so a 65 dhs surcharge) I might be willing to take that. At AED 500, I would just deal with it myself. Yes it only takes 10-15 minutes once you arrive in the typing center, but that does not include getting to/from the typing center, etc.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> If someone is doing it for you they certainly have the right to be paid something for their effort. As long as you know the real cost and what their surcharge is. From my perspective if someone offered to do it for me for AED 260 (so a 65 dhs surcharge) I might be willing to take that. At AED 500, I would just deal with it myself. Yes it only takes 10-15 minutes once you arrive in the typing center, but that does not include getting to/from the typing center, etc.


I understand what you are saying. But if they are an estate agent most likely they are able to do it online through Ejari (or at least they should be). On top of that, registering the contract is mandatory. Agents charging for something that is part of the rental process is not good service in my opinion. But this is Dubai, no one does anything for nothing. There is no pride in providing the best service, above and beyond...


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

The problem is, I have been waiting since FEB for the agent to do this. They took my AED260 in FEB and still haven't done the EJARI. Obviously, they have no intention of doing anything, and I now have to waste time trying to recover the money from them. 
Their name is SMITH and KEN !!!


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah .... my agent made it clear that he doesn't do Ejari, but then again, he didn't deal with the landlord either. Like the other thread said: they're everyone's favourite people. 
When we do renewals I'll just do it myself. It's relatively painless and it doesn't leave the agents with much to bargain with so I'll opt to leave them out of anything related to rent renewals etc.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Snarplett said:


> Yeah .... my agent made it clear that he doesn't do Ejari, but then again, he didn't deal with the landlord either. Like the other thread said: they're everyone's favourite people.
> When we do renewals I'll just do it myself. It's relatively painless and it doesn't leave the agents with much to bargain with so I'll opt to leave them out of anything related to rent renewals etc.


LOL So what DOES he do then. :juggle: :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Apparently, he just takes a commission for getting the lease signed. Same as the agents in Singapore.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Is DEWA bill a must requirement for Ejari or not? I will still connect up DEWA next week but do i need this to register Ejari...??


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Is DEWA bill a must requirement for Ejari or not? I will still connect up DEWA next week but do i need this to register Ejari...??


Anyone?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

telecompro said:


> Is DEWA bill a must requirement for Ejari or not? I will still connect up DEWA next week but do i need this to register Ejari...??


You have been here long enough to understand what required means. Yes, according to what it say it is required, but I did not have one and still got the guy in the typing center to do it. I did have the Application for Service forms from DEWA and told him that was OK


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> You have been here long enough to understand what required means. Yes, according to what it say it is required, but I did not have one and still got the guy in the typing center to do it. I did have the Application for Service forms from DEWA and told him that was OK


Thanks mate, what do u mean u had the application for service forms? Is this the normal application form for dewa?

Which typing centre did you go to? Did you use the scanned copy of the tenancy contract as well? 

Thanks


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

This article is from last year (Many still have not registered Dubai rental contracts on Ejari - Emirates 24/7) but it states the following:

- It is the responsibility of the landlord to register the tenancy contract. 
- landlords or their management companies can face up to Dh50,000 as penalty for non-registration of the rental contracts on Ejari.

Can't get a hold of my landlord to get a copy of my registration (I need it for a visa) and the real estate agent said the landlord is a stone wall and doesn't care about anyone or anything.

Even though there's a penalty for landlords who don't register, I wonder how many times the authorities have actually handed out punishment. Seems a lot of landlords simply don't give a damn and surely, they all don't have wasta....


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

telecompro said:


> Thanks mate, what do u mean u had the application for service forms? Is this the normal application form for dewa?
> 
> Which typing centre did you go to? Did you use the scanned copy of the tenancy contract as well?
> 
> Thanks


A print out of the DEWA deposit payment is sufficient, you don't need the bill itself.
I paid my DEWA deposit online, through their activation service request form, and used that receipt to get the Ejari registration done, all in relatively painless by dubai standards


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

jk_1337 said:


> Even though there's a penalty for landlords who don't register,* I wonder how many times the authorities have actually handed out punishment*. Seems a lot of landlords simply don't give a damn and surely, they all don't have wasta....


i am guessing never 

This is one of those laws which are not enforced, what is enforced though is the tenant having to provide a Ejari contract for many transactions. So, as with almost every other aspect of leasing, the responsiblity/onus is on the tenant


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I went to the typing centre in the Alma's Tower and was told my tenancy contract is not valid for entry because....wait for it...its handwritten. The details of the dwelling and rental amount etc are handwritten and this contract has a stamp which I thought made anything legit and was fine for everything else I needed to get done so far. But why it isn't valid for ejari in its current form is beyond me! The formal stuff is all typed up so I'm at a loss!

The guy said I need my landlord to issue a new one with everything typed up!

Good luck to me. My landlord doesn't even care about the law!


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I called up another typing centre next to the Spinney's in the JLT and they said my contract would be fine. Forgive me for not believing anyone, anymore!


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

omrgul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> While requesting for an offer letter and a quotation for rent, I was told today by a registered broker that the Ejari system is not being practiced these days and he will get the original tenancy contract attested by the Ejari but not through the online system but via a verification stamp and signature.
> 
> ...


Tenancy contracts can be registered with Ejari uniquely through the online system. The Ejari certificate is an ELECTRONIC FILE attesting that your rental agreement has been registered in the Ejari Information System. No stamps, no signatures are applied on the document. The unique identifier is provided by a bar code that carries all the information concerning your contract. It appears that your real estate agent is misleading you.


----------

